# resting sausages before smoking



## Lord Montgomery von Agoho (Dec 27, 2020)

hi there,

I've made some frankfurters, that i will smoke and then boil. i have random spices and for 1 kg i have 18g salt and 2.5g cure 1.  the receipt instructs me to let the sausage dry one hour before smoking. because of time constraints this has now proven impossible and i need to smoke them tomorrow instead, about 16 hours from stuffing. will they be fine in the ref to smoke tomorrow or will they have died? also should i store them in plastic of let them be exposed?

thanks in advance
LINUS


----------



## Steve H (Dec 27, 2020)

The drying time is just that 1 hour before smoking. You're fine leaving them in the fridge for that long before smoking. Then let them hang in your smoker at about 100 degrees F for a hour before raising temp and smoking.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 27, 2020)

Its good to leave your sausage to hang to get to room temp.
The BW (Bound Water) will create moisture on the surface of the casings, this liquid makes and smoke hard to adhere to the casings. We can also start smoker at low temp (no smoke) for an hour or two to help dry the casings faster.


----------



## Coreymacc (Dec 27, 2020)

I just finished a batch of kielbasa yesterday, had to split the batches as my smoker isn't large enough.  The second batch had hung in the fridge for 48hrs. They turned out amazing. The casing was perfect not too dry.  I may make this a procedure from now on. The cure really works its magic. Long story short, the 16 hrs you need to hang them is nothing,they will turn out great.

Corey


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 17, 2021)

aminmohmed11 said:


> I haven't really been able to find a definitive answer online, so I'm turning to you, smokers of reddit, to tell me what to do.


What do you need to do?


----------

